# Jon from WV



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

what's up Jon from WV. where do you ride? there's a pretty good bunch of people on here from WV/VA/MD/PA that hit up snowshoe & such. mostly the PA mountains though, like liberty, whitetail & seven springs.


so welcome!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

'Sup. I ride Seven Springs and the Wisp all the time (when there's snow instead of rain)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah, Snowshoe is 4 hours away but worth the drive. Winterplace is 2 hours but sucks.
When I go to MD I ride Whitetail mostly, cuz my friend works there. Wisp is cool too... been meaning to try out Seven Springs.

oh yeah and I got an epic pass, leavin for colorado on Sunday, wooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

hey your my jon!!! glad you decided to join!!! YAY!!!!

Jenn... this is one of the guys you would have stayed with if you had decided to go to snowshoe with me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

umm, okay :dunno: 

and it wasn't if i had decided, i believe i didn't have any money, or something...had to work, or something...had the kids...or something.

who wants to go to snowshoe this weekend???


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

hey Jules. You suck, cuz I know you're at Whitetail right now! i'm still kickin myself for not bringin my boards to Motown.

I forgive you Jenn, just don't let it happen again! from what i understand we have some similar hobbies haha


----------

